# [RISOLTO] Strani messaggi root login

## Gaap

Ogni volta che faccio il login da root o mi autentico con su, mi appaiono degli strani messaggi e non capisco a cosa si riferiscano:

```
gianluca@gentoo ~ $ sudo su

configuration error - unknown item 'FAILLOG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'LASTLOG_ENAB' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'MOTD_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'FTMP_FILE' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'ENV_ROOTPATH' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_MIN_LEN' (notify administrator)

configuration error - unknown item 'CHFN_AUTH' (notify administrator)
```

devo preoccuparmi? cosa potrebbe essere successo?  

aggiunto il tag risolto -- lavish

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

semplice, non hai fatto l'etc-update

----------

## Gaap

e come funziona? so' solo che va' utilizzato dopo l' emerge world per aggiornare i file di configurazione no?  :Smile:  ma è un' opzione di emerge?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

credo che faresti prima (e anche meglio) se ti leggessi la parte dell'handbook relativa all'etc-update (o ancora meglio leggere direttamente tutto l'handbook  :Very Happy: )

----------

## Gaap

OoooooK  :Very Happy:  grazie per l' indirizzamento...

----------

## Alessandroxx

Salve a tutti quelli che stanno leggendo questo messaggio.

Ieri sera ho aggiornato il portage ed avevo intenzione di aggiornare l'intero sistema con "emerge --update world".

Pero' prima di tutto mi dava un errore di conflitto: il programma pam-login andava in conflitto con shadow, che come sapete appartengono alla categoria sys-apps.

Cosi' unmergo pam-login e comincio solo a scaricare i pacchetti aggiornati del world per poi installare oggi tutto insieme senza perdere tempo nei download.

Fatto cio' riavvio per vedere se e' successo qualcosa al sistema e durante il boot non mi riporta alcun errore.

Al momento del login inserisco l'username, attende un poco e ritorna alla schermata di login senza farmi inserire la password.

Visto cio' stamane ho montato chroot, ho inserito la USE FLAG +pam ed ho aggiornato shadow.

Riavviando il sistema mi fa loggare ma riporta degli errori dopo l'inserimento dell'username (sia utente che root) che io vi riporto qui in basso:

Gentoo login: alessandro

configuration error - unknown item 'FAILLOG_eNAB' (notify administrator) 

configuration error - unknown item 'LASTLOG_ENAB' (notify administrator) 

configuration error - unknown item 'MOTD_FILE'    (notify administrator) 

configuration error - unknown item 'FTMP_FILE'    (notify administrator) 

configuration error - unknown item 'ENV_ROOTPATH' (notify administrator) 

configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_MIN_LEN' (notify administrator)  

configuration error - unknown item 'CHFN_AUTH'    (notify administrator) 

password:

Sapete come aiutarmi portando il sistema alla normalita, cioe' senza questi errori all'avvio?

Grazie per la cortese attenzione.

Alessandroxx

----------

## Scen

```

etc-update

```

o

```

dispatch-conf

```

?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

p.s. penso tu non abbia postato nella sezione giusta, essendo un problema specifico con Gentoo dovevi inserire il topic nel forum principale "Forum Italiano". Lascio l'onere/onore di gestire la cosa ai mods   :Cool: 

----------

## gutter

Moved from Risorse italiane (documentazione e tools) to Forum italiano (Italian).

Credo sia una richiesta di supporto e non un HOWTO  :Wink: 

Ho fatto il merge di questo thread. Per favore cerchiamo prima di postare.

----------

## Kind_of_blue

dopo una serie di aggiornamenti ... quando in una consolle do il comando "su" e metto la password mi viene fuori:

```

francesco@golem ~ $ su

Password:

configuration error - unknown item 'PASS_MIN_LEN' (notify administrator)

golem francesco #

```

pur loggandomi come root

cosa posso fare?Last edited by Kind_of_blue on Sun Jul 30, 2006 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:chrome:.

dispatch-conf (o etc-update, se preferisci)

divresti avere mancato/fallito un aggiornamento a /etc/login.defs

----------

## Kind_of_blue

mi sembrava improbabile ... ho rifatto un etc-update ... e non era cambiato tutto ...

ho risolto commentando l'item incriminato in login.defs

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da Kind_of_blue

Per favore, cerchiamo prima di postare! Questa _e'_ una FAQ.

----------

